# Is she really pregnant? Pooch pics and others included :0)



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

This is Pepper who is "supposed" to be due around June 19th. I'm starting to wonder if she's even bred. She has gained weight and grown quite a bit since she was bred but....what do you guys think? She carries her weight so differently then my other doe so I'm having a hard time figuring her out. I've tried to feel for kid/s but it's so hard sometimes to tell what's what.


































and finally a picture of her "deflated" udder, it's obvious she's kidded before I just don't know how many times.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pooch seems to say pregnant - but I would like to see more udder development at less then month and a half to go


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hmmm- Im going to say no, but thats a tough one

Others are better at this then me....

she should have some sort of development of an udder about a month out- so that deflated udder could change in a week or twos time, but I would like to see more than whats there at this stage


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what I was thinking Stacey. I'm constantly out there feeling her udder to see if it's growing. It does seem like it's changed just a little since I shaved her a week ago. I'll take another picture in about a week for comparison. She has more udder there then what you can see in the picture. It's about a handful. Thanks, I'm driving my husband nuts running around saying, "I don't think she's really pregnant" then the next day, "hmmmm she could be pregnant." I'm more then positive she is but that udder has me :hair:

I'm doing the goats CAE/CL and TB testing this week. I might as well send in a preggo test for her too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the udder is growing then yah she is pregnant. Shaving really does help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Stacey........ :wink: 
her Pooch says yes.......and she has 1 month 2 weeks ...round about to go... ....so at the 1 month mark you should really see ...more udder development..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

With our goats, it depends. One never gets fat and has twins, and another is fat all the time, so we never really know if she is. I guess you just have to "know your goat", unless, of course, this is her first time kidding. :wink: A pregnancy test is a really good idea!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Shantarskiye said:


> With our goats, it depends. One never gets fat and has twins, and another is fat all the time, so we never really know if she is. I guess you just have to "know your goat", unless, of course, this is her first time kidding. :wink: A pregnancy test is a really good idea!


It's pretty obvious from her udder that she's kidded before. The previous owner said that she had at least one set of twins. The people we bought her from bred her the same week we bought her. She has never come into heat since being with us, at least not noticably. I'll have her tested. 
Thanks for your input everyone


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I say bred.
I know of a doe that didn't show any signs of being pregnant; other than not cycling; and she didn't have an udder or belly (pygmy) and she kidded with healthy twin girls. Just fine and got her udder afterwards. So that really means nothing, she could get an udder after she kids like the doe I know of.
:thumb:


----------

